# No Snapper but i`m happy



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally had a chance to take the boat out. I think she was starting to get cracks in the hull from being to dry.  We took off yesterday morning to the west towards Navarre and trolled most of the way. Picked up 3 Kings along the way. Once we got to Navarre headed a little further south looking for some new bottom spots. Found a few and pulled up everything but snapper. I was surprised to pull 2 Cobia off one spot. Man those jokers can fight. Overall not a bad day.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Nice catch there.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll eat!
thanks for sharing report & pics
catch 'em up.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang nice catch! What did the kings eat?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

wallace1 said:


> Dang nice catch! What did the kings eat?


They ate an artificial I had in my bag for 4 years. It was still in the package and I said WTH, I`ll give it a shot. worked fantastic. Caught all three on this. I`ll post a pic of it .


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

This is what they ate.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

great catch!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome. nice summer cobes!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Just looked at Cobia filets selling for $15.89 a pound 2 days ago. So damn strait a good day!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Last couple of weeks Ive been seeing some good reports of cobia being caught on the wrecks. Ive been out every single day lately and I havnt seen the first one!

Great job man!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

catfever24 said:


> This is what they ate.


Dolphin candy is what i call this lure


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Dolphin candy is what i call this lure


Yep, exactly. I was fortunate enough to look back at the exact time 2 of them hit. They both launched themselves out of the water about 10ft when they hit it. Great show.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice cobia !


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

NICE...I'll take a Cobia any day of the week!! Great job!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the pics.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell with da Snapper, good eats. Tks for the post....


----------

